# Helmets, what do you wear?



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got a Bell Sweep and with one ride I already LOVE IT! I used to where a bottom of the line Giro and it served me well for 2 years. It started to be very uncomfortable due to all the padding is shot. I was thinking of getting a Giro Prolite but thats a little pricey and the bell fits better. What do you guys wear?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I wore sweeps for years and they are an excellent, quality helmet. Very good ventilation and comfort, and they saved my bucket in two bad crashes. I've recently switched to a prolight because I'm doing centuries pretty often and the lighter helmet starts to matter in that third hour, but I haven't gotten rid of my third sweep.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I use a Lazer Helium, Lazer O2 or a Giro Xen when I'm on the mountain bike.

Wife uses a Lazer O2 or some specialized thing on the mountain bike.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Giro Atmos ( in white)


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Fireform said:


> I wore sweeps for years and they are an excellent, quality helmet. Very good ventilation and comfort, and they saved my bucket in two bad crashes. I've recently switched to a prolight because I'm doing centuries pretty often and the lighter helmet starts to matter in that third hour, but I haven't gotten rid of my third sweep.


the prolight felt great and light on my head but the sweep was close and I have a strong neck plus it matches my kit a bit better  glad to know sweeps will save lives


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

2008 Trek Interval
Will likely acquire a Bontrager Circuit as a replacement in the near future.


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

Getting ready to replace my 2yr old cheapy Bell helmet this week. It's served it's purpose well but the padding is falling apart. The Bell Sweep, Specialized Propero, and Gyro Saros are at the top of my list. Performance bike has the Giro Prolight on sale for $159 so I might just go for that.


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Catlike Whisper Plus*

Used to travel to Europe quite a bit and picked one up.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Orbea Rune (a great helmet). But got a new frame and doesn't match anymore. Therefore, I got an excuse to buy another one. Will be wearing a Specialized Echelon. Another great helmet. Anybody want to buy an orange Orbea Rune that was worn for less than 10 rides?


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

another for Giro Atmos...lighter and less bulking than the ionos.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Helmet*

Decided I needed a new helmet after four years under a Giro Atmos, Bought a Giro Aeon wow talk about light and comfortable, a little pricey but worth it with my REI dividend.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I wear Specialized Echelon, it's a good inexpensive helmet.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Fireform said:


> I've recently switched to a prolight because I'm doing centuries pretty often and *the lighter helmet starts to matter in that third hour*


This is a joke right? I've used the sweep on centuries involving 12,000 ft of climbing. The weight of the helmet was never a factor.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Giro Ionos, love it.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

GetReal said:


> This is a joke right? I've used the sweep on centuries involving 12,000 ft of climbing. The weight of the helmet was never a factor.


I did laugh at that statement too. Helmets are good for 2 things: looks and protection.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Giro Aeon, Atmos and gave my Pneumo to my daughter.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Specialized MAX as I have a large head. Looks and feels good and ventilates well.


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Giro Monza and Ionnos helmets both great helmets. Believe the statements when they say the Ionnos has great ventilation because its true, I prefer not to use it in winter.


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

Giro Atmos!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

On light helmets and centuries:
100 g actually starts to matter in the fifth hour of a ride. It's not so much about the climbing but the work your neck muscles have to do.

This was obviously stated before, but some people also obviously cannot read.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bell Array....I think it's maybe one level lower than the Bell Sweep, but cheaper. Same materials, same style...but cheaper/

**


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

GetReal said:


> This is a joke right? I've used the sweep on centuries involving 12,000 ft of climbing. The weight of the helmet was never a factor.


Good for you. I'm 50 years old and have injury issues, so a quarter pound on my head is noticeable eventually.

The Bell pads stand up to sweat a lot longer than the Giro pads. I've laid in a stock of spares for my prolight. Fortunately they're cheap.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FYI, Giro is owned and manufactured by Bell.

LG Quartz is worth a look.


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

kbwh said:


> On light helmets and centuries:
> 100 g actually starts to matter in the fifth hour of a ride. It's not so much about the climbing but the work your neck muscles have to do.
> 
> This was obviously stated before, but some people also obviously cannot read.



I was in a rear end collision back in '01 and have had some neck issuse's since. My Bell Ghissello is excruciating after about 4-5 hours, did the tour de cure here last sat., and had to take off the helmet at about mile 80 just to be able to finish the ride (5:37, 102 miles we where pushing:thumbsup. Anybody got any recommendations for a Bell (fits me head) helmet that will allow me to not have such severe neck pain. If I could find a helmet that does not cause "as much" neck pain I would wear a helmet more often. To not have to listen to the helmet nazis would make my life infinitley better, probably make my wife alot happier as well!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

thebikingcello said:


> the prolight felt great and light on my head but the sweep was close and I have a strong neck plus it matches my kit a bit better  glad to know sweeps will save lives


My ride would probably be a wheelchair right now if I hadn't been wearing.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Duplicate post.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Giro Monza... never liked it but it works. Eventually want to get a new better fitting helmet.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

Going way back, I remember the helmets to be very heavy, but they had features that are still used today. These are the obvious and not so features to look for in a helmet.
Weight, color, number vents.
Reflection of light, removal of pads, cleaning straps, can I install a mirror on it?, can I take the visor off and put it back. what safety standards does it meet. 

IMO.


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

kbwh said:


> On light helmets and centuries:
> 100 g actually starts to matter in the fifth hour of a ride. It's not so much about the climbing but the work your neck muscles have to do.
> 
> This was obviously stated before, but some people also obviously cannot read.


Thank Gawd I'm not one of these delicate flowers.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Giro Ionos


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

2wd said:


> If I could find a helmet that does not cause "as much" neck pain I would wear a helmet more often.


How does the helmet cause or contribute to your neck pain? Is it the weight or is it doing something to the position in which you need to hold your head?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

GetReal said:


> Thank Gawd I'm not one of these delicate flowers.


Everyone's a stud on the internets. :skep:


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I currently wear a Fuji helmet and really like it. Lightweight and comfortable for a great price. I wish I could still get them


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bell Ghisallo*



thebikingcello said:


> I just got a Bell Sweep and with one ride I already LOVE IT! I used to where a bottom of the line Giro and it served me well for 2 years. It started to be very uncomfortable due to all the padding is shot. I was thinking of getting a Giro Prolite but thats a little pricey and the bell fits better. What do you guys wear?


I tend to go mid-price range on helmets. I can't justify $200 for a helmet and there is usually good trickle-down technology in the mid-range


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by 2wd 
If I could find a helmet that does not cause "as much" neck pain I would wear a helmet more often.



looigi said:


> How does the helmet cause or contribute to your neck pain? Is it the weight or is it doing something to the position in which you need to hold your head?




I think a combination of those 2 and positioning is probably going to be the answer, maybe more buffeting in the wind as well..? The pain starts as somewhat of a kink and then starts to effect mobility in my neck, even trying an ibuprofen this past weekend did not help. 

With your position comment I wonder if I try and look further up the road with the helmet and less so wearing a cycling hat due to the brim. Hmmm.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I tend to go mid-price range on helmets. I can't justify $200 for a helmet and there is usually good trickle-down technology in the mid-range


thats why I went with a sweep


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Everyone's a stud on the internets. :skep:



No, there are plenty primadonnas too! :cryin:


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Bell and Catlike*

I ride a Bell Volt during the week and a Catlike Whisper v1 on the weekends. It really gets down to fit. Before that, used MET Strad's for years.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Bern Watts


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just got a Specialized Prevail after my S-Works retention system was warrantied. Had to pay $30 extra, but its super light and it looks better than the S works did.

But I still cant use it to put my glasses in like a Giro....sadly


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

Bell Volt in Team BMC colours. Last year I crashed with a Bell Array and busted it up. Saved my noggin though.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

LAS Squalo, Giro Eclipse. I was poking around my LBS a few months back and tried on a Squalo. It felt so comfy. I balked at the price ($170). Came back home and found one online for $95.00. By far the most comfortable helmet I have ever worn. It adjusts vertically as well as horizontally so you can dial in the perfect fit. Comes with two padding's. One normal and a bug screen. The old Eclipses is comfy also (long time Giro user). A nod toward the LAS. One twist is you don't see them and it's different. But helmets are like shoes, you have to find something that fits your head...


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Giro Ionos - Blue/Black (because it matches my team kit)
Specialized S-Works - white


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I've been wearing a Specialized Propero for about two years now. Fits my big head and reasonably comfortable.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wear the Specialized Prevail. This is my choice after wearing the Specialized S-Works for a few months, Bell Volt for over a year and the Giro Ionos for almost a year before that. After trying this helmet on and feeling how it disappeared on my head was a very good feeling. From the S-Works I already knew the cooling was the one of the best on the market. Every person I have talked to that has purchased the helmet has given it rave reviews. Yes, it is a very expensive helmet. It does what it is advertised to do. Keep me cooler and weigh less than any other helmet out there. I'm ok with that for the price!


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Giro Prolight. Used to use the Ionus, but developed some neck soreness after commuting pretty regularly in the Ionus (3hrs of riding a day). Switched to the Prolight and the soreness went away. The Aeon looks interesting, but can't justify it to myself after blowing money recently on the Prolight.

I also have a large head and the weight difference is over 100g between the two helmets in size large.


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a Giro Prolight and a Giro Ionos. Just got the prolight and I really like it. Much lighter than the Ionos.. Great if you have neck issues.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Bell Sweep here. 
It may be a faux pas, but I actually use the same helmet on weekdays as weekends.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Giro Saros and a Transfer for commuting and errands. For an inexpensive helmet, the Transfer fits and adjusts really well. It's not the lightest nor the most ventilated, but it fits well and doesn't look too bad. 

Giros fit my head better than Bells, LGs, and Lazers I've tried. One of these days I'll get around to trying a Specialized.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Specialized Propero and a Giro Saros........nice fit and quality, plus it was easier to justify two helmets with different colors buying mid-price.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

an old Rudy Project Aryon.
looking to upgrade soon. (i used a Specialized helmet for my test ride, and it had way more air flow)


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

2010 Bell Volt. Best fit ever (for my noggin).


----------



## rlconzatti (Sep 27, 2006)

BELL, Fit my head better than Giro plus the pads last forever. cheap LG helmets the pads start seperating after a couple of long rides


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Bell Lumen


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Sweeps are great helmets. They were the top-end pro helmet for years. And actually the Sweep is lighter than the Ionos, so it's not exactly a heavy anchor as some people seem to imply.


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just switched from a Bell Sweep to a Volt. The Volt is great but a little narrower up front on my forehead. Loved the Sweep, will probably chuck the Volt early to get another Sweep.


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

The sweep actually felt lighter than my new Volt!


----------



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

Bell Sweep and just got Specialized S-Works Prevail. Prevail is so light, comfortable and keeps my head cooler than the Sweep. Sweep will be transitioned to MTB.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas

I have been wearing the Whisper Catlike Helmet for 3 Seasons now and I love this helmet, Its awesome for summer because it keeps the head cool, I acquired the Specialized Prevail Helmet a couple of weeks to match my new bike build 2011 Specialized SL3 Tarmac. So far so good, no complains its very light and also have excellent ventillation. In the end I still like the Whisper helmet, 

Peace


----------



## lookkg461 (Jun 9, 2011)

Giro Atmos


----------



## 466sbastien (Oct 17, 2009)

EKOI SQUADRA... Great brand - Best Quality - low price and they're available in the US now.


----------



## Rival (Jan 19, 2011)

Giro Aeon striped world champ edition


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use a Bell Lumen, so far it's been a good helmet and not too expensive.


----------



## coby111 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just bought a Bell Ghisallo. i'm only getting into cycling now so I can't really comment on it in any way that will give any decent info.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kbwh said:


> On light helmets and centuries:
> 100 g actually starts to matter in the fifth hour of a ride. It's not so much about the climbing but the work your neck muscles have to do.
> 
> This was obviously stated before, but some people also obviously cannot read.


5th hour of a century!?!?!? I'd be done in 4!!!!







Just kidding.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

giro prolight... got a nice deal on it, and while not the most absolute best ventilated, it's certainly no slouch. might buy a prevail or aeon later in the summer if the prolight gets too hot. with the amount of riding i do and the number of crashes i find myself in of some sort or other i never beat myself up over the price i spend on brain-buckets. i've heard complaints about adjustibility on the prolights, but i love the simplicity of the cloth retention band in the back.


----------



## ddj8052 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just picked up a Giro Aeon and I absolutely love it!!! Previously I had a Giro Atmos and the liked it very much, but the Aeon is so much better. My first Helmet was a Louis Garneu (cant remember the Model) and I hated it.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Helmets, what do you wear?_


Cheapass Giro Indicators. One with visor for MTB and one without visor for the road. Just about every model mentioned above looks much better but the protection is generally about the same (or even less), and the prices for these colourful styrofoam buckets are outrageous. It's like a safety tax to go cycling.


----------



## motobe (Nov 17, 2010)

Giro Aeon, fits good, makes me faster!


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bell Ghisallo.

Lazer O2.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... let's see, I've got a couple of Catlike Kompacts, a couple of Giro Pneumos, a few Met Strads, one Met 5th Element, a few old Giro Boreas and Helios, a Selev Alien, an old Specialized Sub6, a couple of Garneau Prologue aero lids, and an old crumbly Rhode Gear (first lid to save my noggin)... at least.


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Bell Volt seems to fit my head the best.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _... let's see, I've got a couple of Catlike Kompacts, a couple of Giro Pneumos, a few Met Strads, one Met 5th Element, a few old Giro Boreas and Helios, a Selev Alien, an old Specialized Sub6, a couple of Garneau Prologue aero lids, and an old crumbly Rhode Gear (first lid to save my noggin)... at least. _


How many heads do you have? Are you a Hydra?


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

What do I wear? 

Currently nothing. It's too damn hot in the summer for one.

But I _am_ pondering the idea. I crash enough. But I'll also have to buy some sort of liner to contain the deluge of sweat that will be coursing down my face with the grape protector on.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bell Sweep


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

I ended up buying a Bell Sweep to upgrade my old Bell Adrenaline. Performance had them on sale for $99.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've heard that keeping your helmet aero and polishing it helps you slip through the wind faster. So what does everyone here use to polish their helmet if you use polish?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I used to wear a Giro Monza for years until I split it in a fall. Great helmet but had to change the padding many many times.

Then I went for a Bell Volt but the fit was never perfect. Yes I used it in many races, including 8 hour solo races, but I kept trying other helmets in the hope to find that perfect fit. And then I tried the LG Diamond, and BINGO ... perfect for me. I hardly feel the helmet is there.

For me it is all about fit. Colors, looks, vents, blah, blah, who cares. Fit is everything.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

nOOky said:


> I've heard that keeping your helmet aero and polishing it helps you slip through the wind faster. So what does everyone here use to polish their helmet if you use polish?


I usually ask my wife to just give it a spit shine. Seems to work real well for me. Oh, I just got a Bell Slant. Least expensive lid I've ever bought but it was the only one around the area that I felt was okay for both road/mtn bike use as it's very easy to remove the visor. And the color matches both bikes...


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Giro Ionos Black/Charcoal, seems to be the best fit for my enormous head....The Bell helmets didnt fit me quite right, and i couldnt find a Lazer dealer to try them on.


----------



## fsu john (Jun 5, 2011)

Giro Atmos


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a Bell Array, very comfortable and light.When I'm wearing it and look in a mirror all I see is vents. I wash the sweat band and straps after every ride, but don't have any areo polish, does Campy make any?
Don't remember what model MTB helmet I have, but it's a Bell too.


----------



## gator67 (Jun 13, 2011)

Giro Stylus at the moment.


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

Uvex Boss Race. Very light.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i wear giro saros.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Helmet*

Bell Volt, I know first hand it will save your head during a crash, cracked the helmet but the head was fine...


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Just ordered a Lois Garneau Exo Nerve.

We'll see how it goes ...


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Las Victory supreme, great fit and love the bug screen, had a Limar before that but gave it to the wifey because her Bell just wasn't comfortable. Looking to get a Lazer next, the adjustment at the top of the helmet seems interesting.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

I wear a Rudy Project Slinger and I LOVE it. Fits perfectly, the dial adjuster in the back is awesome and provides very fine adjustment. When trying helmets on it was the one I liked the most.

As far as riding situations go... the only thing I have to compare it to is the last helmet I wore 15+ years ago... it was one of the first specialzed helmets... some will know the one I'm talking about.... the black styrofoam one that didn't have a plastic shell... now THAT was a cool helmet.:thumbsup:


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

Giro Prolight. Not the most durable, but very light and comfortable on your dome.


----------



## number1dane (Jul 8, 2006)

I love the Lazer Helium. All helmets these days are within 80-100gr so weight is not really an issue wearing a helmet. I am often on the road 7-8 hours and the weight of a helmet has never been an issue.
The weight of the person on the bike however!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*I wear a Limar F104/Ultralight:*


----------



## bloghogs (May 12, 2011)

Bell razor


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Giro Ionos


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Giro Ionos in black w/ red. I also really like the s-works prevail. Really sharp and really comfortable.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Rusted Angel said:


> I wear Specialized Echelon, it's a good inexpensive helmet.


I had tried on Prevails and they just don't fit my head shape and would be very uncomfortable. So, when I was in bike shop the other day and idly picked up and put on a Specialized helmet, I was startled by how perfectly it fit my head, better than the Bells and Giros I've been wearing. I had to pull it off and look at it to see it wasn't a Prevail, but an Echelon. I tried on Prevail again and was surprised that there was such a bit difference in fit between the two models. Anyway, the moral of the story is you need to try the specific make and model, and maybe even the year, of a helmet to know how it's going to fit.


----------



## kashcraft81 (Nov 15, 2010)

Started with a Bell Array then went to a Giro Ionos and it didn't fit my head well. Now I am using a Bell Sweep and I really like it.


----------



## LS2379 (Nov 6, 2009)

Uvex Boss Race


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I usually wear an Assos cycling cap.

When I'm forced to wear a helmet, or am feeling unlucky that day, I wear a Lazer O2 or a LAS Sky.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I have Giro Atmos, the blue/silver and red/black. Very happy with the Atmos helmets. I'd like to try the Squadra sometime in the future though.

Peace


----------



## Apollo (Jul 3, 2011)

Same! Giro Atmos! So comfy!!


----------



## Goof1671 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bell Sweep. Good helmet. Have used Giro, Lazer and Limar. They all work but the Bell wins for cost alone.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Uvex fp3.1 German made beauty. Best helmet I've ever had.


----------



## Sparti (May 4, 2011)

Laser. It replaced my 10 year old Giro. Love the fit and the knob tensioner on top of the helmet.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got a Spesh A-Works 2D. Best fitting helmet I've ever had - always wore Bell till now. It's very light and the ventilation is great.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Trek for my mtn bike and Lazer Helium (on sale and I like the red, white, blue colors) for my road bike.


----------



## jmr986 (Mar 17, 2002)

Giro Atmos, Giro Eclipse before


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

Do they not produce the ionos anymore?


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

a $30 giro one


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Giro Prolight here. I bought it on deep sale when they first came out. It is nice and has never had me wishing for something different. My only complaint would be that the appearance of this helmet isn't all that great. The elastic strap in the back rather than one of those click wheel things is pretty nice, too.

If I had to buy a helmet today, I think Kask makes some intriguing looking products, albeit fairly overpriced.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Huh, thought I replied to this thread but I guess not...

Spyder Mercury; same as the BBB Falcon on the Colfidis riders' heads and the Scattante Spyder.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Giro Saros and a Transfer for commuting and errands. For an inexpensive helmet, the Transfer fits and adjusts really well. It's not the lightest nor the most ventilated, but it fits well and doesn't look too bad.
> 
> Giros fit my head better than Bells, LGs, and Lazers I've tried. One of these days I'll get around to trying a Specialized.


I'm planning on buying a Transfer. Good to hear you like it.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

Specialized Prevail. Great Ventilation and extremely light


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got a Bell Sweep today.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Giro Ionos


+2, a white one and a silver one


----------



## Tobic (Sep 8, 2011)

Met Inferno Ultimalite. Super lightweight, superb ventilation, and fits well to italian bikes


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I use a base model Specialized. Got it after the one I had just before it saved my life. 

Does anyone know of any helmets that are more protective than others for concussions? I read somewhere cheap was maybe better.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Lazer helium love the fit and it is very light.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

Got a Bell Ghisallo for Christmas. Has more vents than my previous Bell Alchera and matches my bike better, too.


----------



## Jeepdude (Nov 12, 2011)

Midwest Playa said:


> I am no expert but I think the new model Aeon Giro is the latest model that replaced the Ionos


Yes, the Ionos is no longer available per the Giro website.

If you look around you can find them on sale...just picked mine up an Ionos this week for 40% off.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Giro. They fit me well.
Competitive Cyclist always has a sale on the top models at least once a year, often during the "12 Days of Christmas" sale.
Yes - I do have more helmets than I really need.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

What? No love for the Lazer Genesis? Musn't be any 'cross racers in here.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I wear this:


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Chris96 said:


> Specialized Prevail. Great Ventilation and extremely light


+2 for me here (colors = black and also HTC team). best fitting helmet for my admittedly swollen head. previously used Giros Atmos and Ionos, but the Prevail is noticeably better on fit and plenty light. i must confess i have a great LBS that gave me 20% off and that helped the decision.

buying cheap is good for crashing and replacing....i try to avoid crashing whenever possible


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

i have three, as i sweat a lot when i ride

an old met, cant remeber the name, but it is more a mtb helmet, but is good if it is raining
an ionos, that isn't too bad
a catlike whisper, about 100gm's lighter than the other two and more vents than can be believed, my fave


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have 2 Bell Volt JPhillips helmets, one from Bell from a crash and bought the other. I use one with visor for MT riding and other for street.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Giro Prolight - picked up from Comp Cyclist on sale before Christmas for $99 - love it.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've used a Bell Ghisallo helmet for a few years. No problems so far.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Specialized Prevail. It's the European version, which weighs only 190 grams on my scale. It's light and ventilates well. The only bad thing I can say about it is that the plastic mindset strap digs into the back of my head after a few hours. 

My next helmet will be the Giro Aeon. I tried one at the store and it's just as comfortable as my Prevail.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Giro Pneumo, Giro Atmos, Bell Sweep R and an S-Works are in my current rotation. The SWorks and Pneumo are my favorite, pretty similar profiles. The Sweep is a little big for my taste but it has good coverage so I use it on the MTB. The Atmos was never too great.

The girl wears a Spesh Propero and that is a dang good looking helment for the money.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

+1 on the prolight... I picked one up on sale as well and loved it as soon as I slipped it on. I guess I was fortunate to have a head shape that giro planned on because adjustability is very limited. Other than that, it's super comfortable and the feel is more like wearing a cap.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I have two Bell Sweeps in different colors as mandated by the Fashion Police requirements. They fit me better than modern Giros. I noticed both have small cracks, more than likely due to 3-foot drops. They've never hit the deck for real. 2012 might be time to get a new one. I would consider Bell again for sure, but may look into something like a Rudy, depending on fit. Has anyone noticed the prices of helmets have sky-rocketed something crazy in the last few years? Used to be, pro-level helmets were $50. What happened...:idea:

brewster


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Wife got me a pro light for Christmas. I absolutely love it. The perfect fit and super comfy.


----------



## r1cardo (Jan 5, 2012)

My first and only helmet Louis Garneau Diamond


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Rudy Project Sterling. By far the best, most comfortable helmet that I have ever worn.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Lazer Genesis. It is light, good looking and easy to adjust.


----------



## oliver79 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just bought a Giro Prolight, perfect fit for me.


----------



## williamguy (Jan 20, 2012)

Some $70 Specialized helmet. My birthday's on Monday and hopefully I will be upgrading to an Giro Ionos or Prevail


----------



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

at the moment Giro Atmos


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Love my bell volt.
Used it for about a year on the mtb.
Popped of the visor and now have it dedicated for the road bike.
Its pretty light weight.....but not the lightest.
Looking into a pro lite next.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Bell Solar (cheapy cheapy). I've wanted to replace it for years, but didn't have a good enough excuse because I'm thrifty (cheapy cheapy). Recently the ratcheting mechanism finaly stopped working. I went to look at a Giro, but to humor my LBS rep, tried on the Cannondale Teramo. To my surprise, it was more comfortable than any of the much more expensive Giros I tried on. I think that's what I'll pick up in the near future.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Have a Specialized Echelon and a Giro Ionos. Really love the Ionos, quite light and tends to disappear on me really well. The Specialized does a pretty good job too but doesn't seem fit my head shape quite a perfectly.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Giro Atmos


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Cannondale teramo. It's brand new top of the line road helmet. It's a nice helmet and not super expensive


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Spesh Prevail.

Had an Atmos. Fits pretty good...but the padding would fall apart every couple months.


----------



## aejc (Jun 9, 2004)

I usually keep two helmets in the quiver. I trashed a Selev Alien (flipped over a dog) a few years ago, and recently had an LAS Squalo do its job when a car decided to cut across a bike lane. I have a Specialized S-Works and ordered a Giro Prolight off of Bonktown to replace the Squalo.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any advice regarding Rudy Project helmets? I know they are well made helmets however I have a quite small head circumference, 53cm or so, and as a result am not sure about their sizing. Their s/m says 54-58cm so I'm a bit unsure about them. Anyhow with a small skull have any experiences regarding Rudy Project?

Considering their helmets since I might end up with one as part of their 2 for 1 deal where you can get a helmet free with a pair of their sport sunglasses.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Lazer O2 RD. Cheaper of the two helmets that will fit my 64cm head. Would love to have cheaper and more varied helmets available.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Giro Atmos. Its one of the few helmets that looks good on my giant head and is comfortable. I also have a Louis Garneau Avant, it looks good but is much heavier than my Atmos.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Selev XP and Selev Matrix... Comfortable, light, vent like champs!


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bell Lumen









Bell Volt BMC . Biggest impulse buy of 2011


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Louis Garneau Exo-Nerve. Fits better than any of the others I tried on.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

Giro Monza road helmet 

LG Rocket aero helmet


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Specialized Prevail.


----------



## Jim Dandy (Aug 22, 2011)

Limar 909 carbon
excellent adjustment and great pads assure comfort
unfortunately doesn't match my new bike
appreciate all the recommendations


----------



## M Ice (Dec 8, 2011)

Uvex Boss Race.....


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Bell Volt. I started riding without one, but now I would feel vulnerable without one.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Dinosaur said:


> LAS Squalo, Giro Eclipse. I was poking around my LBS a few months back and tried on a Squalo. It felt so comfy. I balked at the price ($170). Came back home and found one online for $95.00. By far the most comfortable helmet I have ever worn. It adjusts vertically as well as horizontally so you can dial in the perfect fit. Comes with two padding's. One normal and a bug screen. The old Eclipses is comfy also (long time Giro user). A nod toward the LAS. One twist is you don't see them and it's different. But helmets are like shoes, you have to find something that fits your head...


Ditto - I've had 3 Squalos. Two of which are now cracked. Going to get a POC Trabec Race MIPS. And a similar POC helmet for skiing next season. Slip plane technology and no pointy bits.

"Who's to say what is "proper"? What if it was agreed that "proper" was wearing a codfish on your head? Would you wear it? "

"You have a regrettably large head! I would very much like to hat it! "


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Helmet*

Bell Volt I got hit by a car last year and the helmet saved my a$$. The left side of my head slammed the on the ground and cracked the hemlet just behind my left ear, I did not feel a thing not even a headache afterwards. As for my back and left leg not so good but it is all better now...


----------



## Flatroadz (Nov 22, 2011)

Bontrager Oracle


----------



## JMM (Mar 31, 2011)

Something you can only get over here in Europe: MET Inferno Ultimate. Fits my head perfectly, good ventilation, good looks. Until March 2011 I had a Giro Monza, but crashed it. Next year is time for a new one, I think of buying ether the MET Sine Thesis or a Giro again. Booth were very good helmets.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Giro Ionos


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Giro Monza. A Giro Air Blast saved me from being a vegetable many years ago, and I've been a loyal Giro buyer ever since.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Dray3573 said:


> Giro Ionos, love it.


Ditto. Was the first time I had spent more than $100 on a helmet and was glad I did for comfort purposes.


----------



## hydroslyder (Sep 17, 2010)

Just ordered a Bell Volt...can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## SRinSA (Feb 5, 2012)

*Lazer*

Just bought the Lazer O2 RD Solid Black Matte...wonder how hot it may get in the summer???


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Bontrager Quantum. It was free, so there.



EDIT TO ADD: I actually really like the helmet. Though, my prior helmet was a $25 Bell from Wal-Mart. ha


----------



## SRinSA (Feb 5, 2012)

Zombie John said:


> Bontrager Quantum. It was free, so there.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I actually really like the helmet. Though, my prior helmet was a $25 Bell from Wal-Mart. ha


I like yours better...it's FREE!


----------



## radagascar (Feb 4, 2012)

A $20 Schwinn Thrasher?? Am I in the wrong here...?


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

SRinSA said:


> I like yours better...it's FREE!


Yeah, the decals peeled off/bled off my Marlin a week after I bought it so Trek gave me the helmet.


----------



## icecom (Nov 15, 2011)

Infusion the cheapest I found in Iceland 28$ looks good


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

Rudy Project Sterling. Love it.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Bell, Giro and Specialized are the big three. I am surprised Lazer does not get more play. Thier innovative fitting system is second to none. The look better than most as well.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Giro Boreas.


----------



## kattywhumpus (Aug 5, 2008)

Louis Garneau Exo-Nerve.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

I admit that I haven't looked at all of the responses here, but I'll add my two-cents... I replaced my 5 year-old Giro Atmos last year with a Catlike Whisper Plus. I hemmed and hawed about the price, but I really like the look of the Catlike helmets. I was able to purchase my helmet for 40% off during a springtime sale, so the pricing wasn't too bad. I'm not overly flashy, so I would have preferred the black option for color, but Catlike makes their black helmet with a matte finish. I thought that the black matte would show every scuff and scratch from just day-to-day use and storage (I have a tendency to leave my helmet on the counter resting upside-down). I went with white - added benefit in last summer's heat.

I do find that the helmet must rest further down on my forehead than my older helmet. Now, when I heat up, sweat drips onto the inside of my sunglasses, which never happend with my older helmet. Minor nuisance, but I'm very happy, overall.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Specialized Prevail is all I wear these days. I wore the Sweep and the Volt as well as the Ionos. For my head they are the best ventilating helmet out there after testing all of these.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope I never get to find out how good this is but it does feel very good on my Gibraltar-sized noggin.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Was wearing a Giro Indicator and had no major complaints and relatively inexpensive. Last week went down due to a concealed curb cutout and did a header cracking the front of the helmet. Thank you Giro!
Had it down to the Specialized Prevail but replaced with a Giro Aeon that saved me 100gms on my head fits my 7.5 head better than the Specialized and seems to be especially good at cooling vs. my old cracked one down here in South Florida.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bell Sweep R. Crash tested a volt with a pretty severe head impact to the tarmac and limped away with my scrapes and bruises, but a clear head and no head injuries.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

kattywhumpus said:


> Louis Garneau Exo-Nerve.


Ditto, my wife and I are both using this model from LG. I had been a happy Giro user for years but this LG is a nice helmet and was on sale for sub-$100. I like all the adjustability of the helmet, really makes for excellent fitment.


----------

